# Darf man das? Copyright?



## Xcurse (30. Januar 2002)

Ich habe mal im Internet sogenannte funkarten gesehen.
Dort sieht man dann z.B. eine Zigarettenschachtel die genau aussieht wie WEST, aber da steht dann mit dem gleich Schriftzug PEST drauf.

Darf man sowas überhaupt oder muss man erst bei West nachfragen ob man die Zigarettenschachtel verändern, veröffentlichen und verkaufen darf (Als Bild oder Visitenkarte ...)?

cu

X


----------



## -[Blad3]- (30. Januar 2002)

*Gute Frage*

Also 

bei der telekom war es ja so das mann nicht den gleichen farbton harben darf oder so ne url http://www.t-offline.de haben darf

wegen fake usw

also ich würde mal sagen nein bin mir net sicher


----------



## Hellknight (30. Januar 2002)

Also ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher das das unterschiedlich ist, jeder hat ein patent bzw Urheberrecht auf seine Artikel und auch auf Markennamen.

Von der Rechtlichen lage würde ich sagen die Rechte liegen beim Hersteller bzw bei der Firma aber sie sind, immer anders festgesetzt also bei solchen Dingen ist es immer etwas kniffelig.

Das einfachste ist immer bei dem jenigen der das Recht auf dieses hat Nachzufragen.


----------



## silence (1. Februar 2002)

*texturen*

In wie fern gilt das bei texturen?
Sagen wir mal, mir gefällt ne tabellen textur
auf irgendner grafikerseite:
Darf ich die einfach "klauen"?


----------



## Hellknight (1. Februar 2002)

Wie schon gesagt sobald diese Texturen irgendwelchen Copyright Rechten unterliegen, gilt grundsätzliche Nachfrage.

Ansonsten wäre es Diebstahl, und man könnte ärger mit demjenigen der sie erstellt hat bekommen.

Falls keine Informationen vorliegen darfst du sie dir aneignen.

Also immer auf irgendwelche Schriften etc. achten.


----------



## shiver (1. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellknight _
> *
> Falls keine Informationen vorliegen darfst du sie dir aneignen.
> *



falsch.

alles was auf homepages zu finden ist, läuft erst mal unter "copyright" des seiteneigentümers.

wenn es "free" textures sind, dann darfst du sie verwenden, sie unterliegen allerdings _trotzdem_ noch dem copyright des "herstellers".


----------



## Hellknight (1. Februar 2002)

ähm eigenlich meinte ich es so hab mich vielleicht etwas komisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## SirNeo (1. Februar 2002)

Stimme da shiver zu, solange kein Hinweis dabei ist, das man etwas frei verwenden kann, ist es copyright geschützt. 
Eigentlich darf man laut Gesetzt noch nicht einmal etwas verwenden auch wenn man darauf hinweist das es von jemand anderen ist, dafür braucht man wiederum eine Genehmigung des Herstellers.


----------



## nickname (1. Februar 2002)

Letzteres stimmt auf jeden Fall, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst, ist wohl der treffendste Begriff für Copyright in Deutschland. Pro geklautem Bild Pro Tag kann der Eigentümer 30 DM verlangen hab ich mal gehört, hammerhart (ich verstosse auf meiner Seite auch dagegen, da ich vom Besitzer partout auf zig Mails nicht mal eine Müde Antwort bekam). Wobei ich denke dass einige Sachen auch wieder so öffentlich sind, das sie sich der Menschheit ausliefern müssen, wie bei dem Beispiel West und Pest vielleicht, private Leute müssen auch gefragt werden ob ihre Fotos von der Presse veröffentlicht werden können, während Promis wieder nicht gefragt werden müssen, da sie in der sogenannten Öffentlichkeit stehen. Während diese Telekomgeschichte Humbug ist, wenn die sich die Farbe Magenta schützen lassen könnten, würde es keine vernünftigen 4-Farbdrucke mehr geben, da im Druck mit Magenta gearbeitet wird, das gäbe jawohl ein kleines unlösbares Problem!?

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## dritter (1. Februar 2002)

§1: 
Also soweit ich weiss, darfst du bilder von anderen menschen verändern, und zu deinen eigenen zählen, sobald eine ausreichende kreative eigenleistung erbracht wurde.
(Bedeutet: Falls Du nur ein Pixel bei einem Bild veränderst liegt das Copyright immer noch bei dem ursprünglichen hersteller des bildes. Sobald du das bild genug bearbeitet hast kannst, besitzt du gewisse rechte an deinem bild.. Leider weiss ich nicht genau, wann dieser punkt erreicht ist, aber das wird im streitfall wohl vor gericht entschieden.)

§2:
Ich denke mal, das West noch keinen wind davon bekommen hat.

§3:
Außerdem gibt es eine Institution, die sich um Bilderrechte kümmert: D.h. sie surft den ganzen tag im web, und sucht nach urheberrechtlich geschützten Bildern. Vornehmlich von brühmten malern... Allerdings haben die keine scheu, und mahnen alles ab, was ihnen in die quere kommt. Meines wissens nach müssen die Jungs aber beauftragt werden. 

§4:
Angeblich soll es schon ausreichen, dem Urheber eine mail zu schicken, in der steht: "...falls Sie etwas gegen die Verwendung Ihres Bildes blabla.xxx haben, bitte ich um rückmeldung. Andernfalls gehe ich davon aus, das Sie nichts dagegen haben..." Sollte noch etwas netter formuliert sein... Aber ich weiss nicht, ob das Ausreicht... Kann sein dass das rechtlich nicht einwandfrei ist.

§5:
Es soll auch aureichend sein, wenn du nur ein Bild einbinden willst, das copyright unten drunter zu schreiben.

§6:
hab ich vergessen... 

soweit dazu...


----------



## shiver (1. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dritter _
> *§1:
> Also soweit ich weiss, darfst du bilder von anderen menschen verändern, und zu deinen eigenen zählen, sobald eine ausreichende kreative eigenleistung erbracht wurde.
> *



ist umstritten.

wenn ich ein bild von picasso nehme und verändere, kann ich trotzdem nicht von "meiner" arbeit sprechen, denn das ursprungsbild ist von picasso.


----------



## nickname (1. Februar 2002)

Zu § 1 auf der sicheren Seite bist Du da nur, wenn derjenige nicht eindeutig zu erkennen ist, also so verfremdet, dass man nicht gleich auf denjenigen kommen würde sofern man ihn überhaupt kennt ;-).
§ 4 reicht nicht, der Urheber kann Dir auf jeden Fall wenn er denn  will eine Strich durch die Rechnung machen, man müsste definitiv eine Bestätigung/Erlaubnis desjenigen haben!!! Link oder Copyrighthinweis würde nicht ausreichen, wenn es hart auf hart kommt!!! Der normale Menschenverstand würde einem ja eigentlich sagen, dass die sich doch über die Werbung freuen sollen (wenn es sich um einen Produkthersteller handelt z.B.), aber die Gesetzte sind da etwas härterund einige Leute echt eigen!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Carndret (1. Februar 2002)

@dritter:
Genau so wie du es in §1 geschrieben hast, hat es mir auch mal jemand erklärt (nur das ganze mit Noten statt Bilder).
Wenn man von einem Lied nur 1 oder 2 Noten ändert gilt es nicht als bearbeitet. Es muss tatsächlich eine Eigenleistung dahinter stecken.
Von dem ich das gehört habe, verändert ebenfalls Lieder (Anfängerstücke für Gitarre) und macht dann sein eigenes Heft daraus. Diese Stücke erkennt man zwar wenn man sie hört, es sind jedoch einige Takte total überarbeitet (vereinfacht,...) sodass er dann sein Copyright in dem Sinne hinsetzen darf, dass er schreibt: Überarbeitet von XXXXX. D.h. auch wieder, dass man Bilder "klauen" darf solange man das Copyright stehen lässt und kein Gewinn damit macht. Sonst wäre der Hersteller daran beteiligt. (ich denke das dürfte ungefähr richtig sein, aber KEINE GEWÄHR!!!)

Ob man allerdings einfach eine Mail mit Widerrufsanfrage schreiben darf weiß ich nicht. Vieleicht gilt sie, wenn man eine Lesebestätigung (geht ja mit den Mailprogrammen) einholt und diese ok ist. So kann man sich etwas sicherer sein, dass er es wenigstens gelesen hat.


----------



## dritter (1. Februar 2002)

@ Shiver:
Deswegen ja auch 





> wird im streitfall wohl vor gericht entschieden


 ... Muss man halt schon genung verfremdet haben... wenn ich das Gesicht von Mona Lisa irgendwo reinkopiere reicht das bestimmt nicht. 

@ Nickname:
Tja, ich liebe das deutsche recht.. *trief* *ironie*
Es ist so schön unübersichtlich... und teilweise auch recht unverständlich.. Aber: wie die Menschen, so das recht.. ;o)

Am besten alles peinlich genau selber machen!!!


----------

